# Europe Low Emission Zones



## kath42 (Apr 3, 2012)

We shall be driving to Greece via Italyand returning via Croatia and Germany in our Swift Suntor 03 registered motorhome. From the tfl website for London we are classified as a motor caravan or ambulance for LEZ purposes (Euro 4). Has anyone else had experience of the Lezs in Europe?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Similar schemes exist in many European cities but without the draconian penalties try this link for lots more information;

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/

hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## kath42 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Italy Low Emission Zones*

Thanks, I have looked at this site, but found it very difficult to understand.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Click on the country.

Country (Germany)

The cities are shown on the map.....then 'Cities A-Z' at the top and select the city you want.

City

Select 'Bremen'

:Bremen

It then displays the symbols for the vehicles allowed.....in this case Yellow and Green stickers (Frei) and the actual area of the city that is covered. (Red stickers not allowed)

For interest the one in Bremen allows any MH to access the Stellplatz within the area.

Hope I'm not teaching Grannie to suck eggs :roll: :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If the LEZ classifies you as Euro 4 then you are reasonably in the clear BUT for travel in some countries you need to pre-register.

If you look on the overview map and trace your route fro Croatia you can identify which cities you will hit. Those highlighted on the LEZ overview map have specific details which you can get by clicking on the name.

In most cases Euro 4 is acceptable for admission but you may need the certificate to prove it as explained......

If you avoid those cities as far as I am aware you are free to do your own thing......

LEZ only occur in some countries and in some cities, in some they are 24/7 but in others are timed (Italy has lots of those), so need to plan carefully.

I would tend not to enter large cities with a clear LEZ but stay outside the limits and use public transport to enter. LEZ restrictions all have distinct limits as regards which vehicle (size, age, use etc.) which are critical; e.g. in London campervans ARE included, elsewhere they may be exempt.........

in some cities vehicles for disabled use are exempt, in others not.....

as you said it is not easy to understand at a glance and does take some working through......

good luck,

Dave


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

without asking the obvious how come the charges in London appear to he 10x the charge elsewhere? or am I reading it wrongly?


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

without asking the obvious how come the charges in London appear to he 10x the charge elsewhere? or am I reading it wrongly?


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

without asking the obvious how come the charges in London appear to he 10x the charge elsewhere? or am I reading it wrongly?


----------

